# Anyone else use smokeless/vape cigs?



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

What do you use? I've had good luck (longevity) with a certain widely available brand...was refilling its carts with Johnson Creek juice for three months before it quit on me.


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd recommend Joyetech eGo-C. Its their newest version. It'll cost you about $90 for the kit but it's worth it. Easy to use & maintain. So far I have not had a real cigarette since Feb 21st!!!


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

My wife and I quit back around Christmas. We've been smoking Mistic, from Sam's here in Missouri. The starter kit is only 10.00, which includes 2 filters, charger (USB) and of course the cig. unit itself. They have reg and lights. Seems they last quite a while.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Mistic is what I've been using lately too. Cheap enough and they do last, I've gotten upwards of 3 months from a battery (not very heavy use, though). The carts can be refilled maybe 4-5 times with better juice - I use Johnson Creek - until they go bad, but again that depends on how often you smoke them.

When I get the money I'm going to try Johnson Creek's new VEA cig.


----------



## macart52 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmm, must be a different cig., as mine don't get filled with anything at all. When the filter burns up, just screw on another one and away I go. I sure as hell am not a light smoker tho. I've been smokin for 50 yrs. and I have one in my mouth all day long LOL


----------



## dianefox (Sep 12, 2012)

Where is it made?


----------



## Minimalist (Jun 10, 2013)

Dazed said:


> I'd recommend Joyetech eGo-C. Its their newest version. It'll cost you about $90 for the kit but it's worth it. Easy to use & maintain. So far I have not had a real cigarette since Feb 21st!!!


The eGo-C is the best I've come across. The batteries have incredible charge life and the whole system is so user friendly. I even make my own E-Juice. :wave:


----------



## wawawa (Oct 31, 2013)

i use it,


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Vaping? LOL! Just buy a pack of Cigs, and be a manly man, Vaping LOLOLOLOL!!!Same effect, same nic fits, lol! Spark it up...:laugh:If you are going to smoke, then smoke, go big or go home, lol!


----------



## thompsonmax (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi there. I am addicted to smoking cigarets and now vaping helps me to stop smoking at all. I know that vaping is also not good but I think it is better than smoking cigarets in general and it helps me quit smoking


----------

